# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  Climb Till Your Dreams Come True..

## spotlesssoul

Often your tasks will be many,
And more than you think you can do.
Often the road will be rugged,
And the hills insurmountable, too.

But always remember, the hills ahead
Are never as steep as they seem,
And with faith in your heart, start upward
And climb till you reach your dream.

For nothing in life that is worthy,
Is ever too hard to achieve,
If you have the courage to try it,
And you have the faith to believe.

For faith is a force that is greater,
Than knowledge or power or skill,
And many defeats turn to triumphs,
If you trust in God's wisdom and will.

For faith is a mover of mountains,
There's nothing that God cannot do,
So start out today with faith in your heart,
And climb till your dream comes true.

----------


## Fairy

Very true! :up;

Thanks for sharing it betta :giveflower;

----------


## RAHEN

v.nice...beautiful poem...


Thanks 4 sharing...

----------


## spotlesssoul

Thanko both  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

For faith is a force that is greater,
Than knowledge or power or skill,
And many defeats turn to triumphs,
If you trust in God's wisdom and will.

Thats beautiful....thanx 4 sharing:-)

----------


## Miss_Sweet

very nice  :Smile:

----------


## glimmering_candle

wow



its true











its ggood 
nice sharin'

----------


## Hina87

lovely poem Hira :giveflower;

----------


## Tulip

Lovely poem  :Smile:  it's only faith that gets us through.

----------


## NInA

Very beautifuly written.. nice sharing sis.

----------


## RijaZ

nice one... :Smile:

----------


## @sd

nice one and thx for it  :Smile:

----------

